# Happy Valentine's Day



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

*Happy Valentines Day!*

To all my sweethearts here at HauntForum...

I'll post my traditional Valentines to everyone...

http://www.capnwacky.com/valentines/valcard1.html

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Ah, love-
"The Romance"
"The Fighting"
"The Laughing"
"The Screaming"
"The endless nights of lovemaking"
"The endless parade of humiliations interspersed with random acts of insanity.""


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice one, Evil Queen

Here's mine:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not much of a romantic, but since it is Valentines Day:

“Find a guy who calls you beautiful instead of hot, who calls you back when you hang up on him, who will lie under the stars and listen to your heartbeat, or will stay awake just to watch you sleep... wait for the man who kisses your forehead, who wants to show you off to the world when you are in sweats, who holds your hand in front of his friends, who thinks you're just as pretty without makeup on. One who is constantly reminding you of how much he cares and how lucky he is to have you.... The one who turns to his friends and says, 'that's her.'”

...and that, in turn, is him. 


Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

zombie valentine/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

and the zombie said to his lunch date "I love you for your brain"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, I'm on a roll - here's one I drew just for all you lovely HauntForum folks:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awwwwww. That's cute Roxy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow Roxy, you should go into the greeting card business.


----------



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, I'm on a roll - here's one I drew just for all you lovely HauntForum folks:jol:


 That is outstanding!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

scareme said:


> Wow Roxy, you should go into the greeting card business.


Agreed!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

One more.
Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, EQ, that's the perfect card for the horror movie buff

And thanks, Haunti, Scareme, Bl00d, and GC! I expect Hallmark would fire me, though:googly:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You guys are a bunch of Lunatic's, no wait, that's me...I'm the Lunatic.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Awww, EQ, that's the perfect card for the horror movie buff
> 
> And thanks, Haunti, Scareme, Bl00d, and GC! I expect Hallmark would fire me, though:googly:


Hence why I can't find Halloween themed non-Halloween holiday cards. It's so criminal.


----------

